# Looking for a birth center AT/NEXT TO a hosptial!



## josephine3

Hi ladies.. well I know its early days for me but my midwife is already asking where I want to have my baby!!

I would really like a birth centre environment where there is a hospital close by/next door incase anything goes wrong...

I'm living in staffordshire so will be looking at ones in our area... I hear that Birmingham Womens hospital has a birth centre on site..
Does anyone know if the Serenity Centre for Birmingham City hospital is actually on the hospital site?

I looked it up online and found myself back at bnb on an old thread - but it sounds great! I would love to go there I hope its not too far to drive.. my midwife said that it would be 2 hrs to birmingham womens :( but i think id rather risk a long drive and just set off a bit earlier into the labour than end up at stinky good hope lol.


----------



## Celesse

No idea about the hospital itself. But in my last labour I was driven 10 minutes to hospital, 10 minutes, back home after an early labour scan and it was horrible. Car's are NOT comfy places to be when you are in labour and don't have access to pain relief, even in early labour. I would not want a 2 hour car journey in labour at all.


----------



## Jaysmummy

Hi hun I just replied to your other thread :flower:

Serenity is attached to City and its beautiful there

xx

ETA you do know Birmingham Womens and City are different hospitals?


----------



## beanhunter

There is a midwife led unit at Stoke too which is in the dame building as the main labour ward and very new. 
City and The women's are different hospitals.


----------



## josephine3

yes I know they are different hospitals, but Birmingham womens also has a birth centre on site! I will go for whichever one is closer then I think...
Hmm.. i really want a birth centre tho but it sounds like it might be a bit of a drive to get to either of these - will probably do a test run or 2 before we decide!! its mad you have to decide so early!! I had only found out I was preg the day before and the midwife asked me where I wanted to have it!

Stoke ay? i wonder if thats any closer.. thanks for the info ladies!!


----------



## josephine3

Jays mummy whereabout do you live? Im in tamworth.. are you in birmingham itself?


----------



## josephine3

Well I think this midwife doenst know her locations cos googlemaps reckons its 25 mins to Birmingham womens and between 17-22 mins depending on route to City!! Hurrah! 

Will hopefully try and visit beforehand to see what they're like..


----------



## Jaysmummy

Yeah I'm just outside of Birmingham.

If your in Tamworth that would never take 2 hours, no way!! We've drove therein half hour :thumbup:

xx


----------



## josephine3

Great - you would recommend serenity then?


----------



## Jaysmummy

josephine3 said:


> Great - you would recommend serenity then?

I would yeah its lovely, there's a birthing pool, ball and stool in every room. Pull down Double bed so you can all snuggle up afterwards, mood lighting, flat screen tv, en suite and even a little patio area to every room! Never been to Birmingham Womens though.

There's a new one open called Halocyn in Smethwick which is the same but like you I'd prefer to be attached to a hospital although this one is closer to me.

Xx


----------

